# Prepare and Pray for sale



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I have *Prepare and Pray* unit study for sale - *$35*. I purchased it in new condition, and it's just been sitting on the shelf. Please send me *a pm or email to snowinjuly94 at gmail dot com.* This is a wonderful unit study to help learn outdoor skills and preparedness.

Thanks!

Jenny


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Sold!


----------

